

Ask HN: Screencast Software for Windows 7 in a VM - TheSpiceIsLife

Hi folk. I need to make a handful of screencasts from Windows 7 in VM from either VMware Fusion on a MacBook or VirtualBox on a Linux Mint install.<p>Suggests for lightweight screen video capturing software that will either work inside the VM or from the host OS.<p>Thanks!
======
sumodirjo
You can use camtasia for Windows to record inside the VM or camtasia for Mac
to record from the host OS

